# Why did the coyote cross the road?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon we were going to town since the county plow truck had been by sanding and plowing the ice.

I am half day dreaming as I get to a area I have been looking at to hunt coyotes but haven't taken the time to look up who is the owner. As I start down the hill a coyote runs across the road into these peoples yard and stands there looking back. I stopped and look to where it had came from too but saw nothing. Decided I am not in any hurry to get to town so I go knock on the door, a lady I would guess was in her mid 60's answers the door and I told her about the coyote and wondered if they would allow me and a couple friends to hunt them if they owned any land as I handed her the pictures of my friends hoping all the ugly didn't scare her. She said they owned the bean field and woods behind that about 26 acres roughly. 

Said the coyotes had been raiding her bird feeders for the slow birds, just charge in grab a bird and go. Her hubby has been trying to shoot them but they are just to quick and as far as she was concerned we were welcome to hunt their place. Of course she wanted me to stop by again before we hunted the place and talk to her hubby. He was not home right them as he was out showing a house to some people, but should be back by 4:30 pm. 

I thanked her and left to get to town and finish our shopping, and still have some lite when we got back to their place. 
Stopped back on the way home and talked the other owner, name is Dave and knows my friend Eric also a realtor with his own office in the next town over to the west.

He told us to go ahead and hunt the place said the dairy farmer on the west side had a good fence so that would be the west boundary of the place. The east boundary was a row of thorn apple trees with a gap and another row forming a lane and it quits about half way back but then there are open fields the rest of the way to the east that were not his. The back line was half way thu the swamp. Told me to park out along side the pole barn and if we got there at the crack of dawn that would be fine and if we wanted to do some night hunting try to stay across the bean field away from the house. 

Said that we didn't have to worry to much about any bloody carcasses we might drag up and load in the pick up as both of them deer hunt and knew what blood looked like.

So I think the coyote crossed the road to get my attention.

 Al


----------



## ijon1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sun came out Thursday about noon. So wow that is what the sun looks like when it does shine, bright and light things up and makes people restless to go hunt coyotes. I was fixing dinner for Kare and I when the phone rings about 12:30pm. It is Lee he wants me to go coyote hunting with him. I tell him to give me an hour to finish making dinner and eat and he can come here and we will go try the new place I got permission to hunt and we could take a little bit of time to explore it to see what the best places to set up in the future.

Lee drives down to the house knocks and comes in. I offer tea since that is what I drink mostly and he declines wants to go. I grab my gear I had next to the door and put it in his rig for the short drive just a wee bit over a mile.
Wind is right to go set up in the thorn apple line since we knew nothing better to do at the time. Set the decoy out in the bean field about a hundred yards and one caller near it and the other one about 50 more yards. Ground is still froze about 2 inches down a slippery mess if you don't watch where you step too.

Go spread the ground cloth, get the caller going with a Piglet squealing, wait about 10 minutes and set the other call going with coyotes enjoying fighting each other for the choice cuts of the squealing piglet.
Boy that did it, howling from the wood line sounded mad to me. About two minutes here comes 5 coyotes out of the woods cornering to the thorn apple tree line. Only travel in that line before they were starting out in the bean field as a crawling type crouch. Guessing the range I signal to Lee what one for him. He signals back the tail end Charlie and the next in line if it stays close. I will take the lead coyote and the next in line if I can get a second shot off. I set the remote for the call handy and watch Lee for the signal to shoot. He does the imaginary trigger with his left hand, so I squeeze off my shot and don't even watch the coyote just hit the remote for the yipping sound, then line up on my second coyote standing dumb founded in the bean field. Just squeezed me second shot off and hear Lee fires his second shot. 

Wow could tell they had not been hunted before that will change since one of the 5 lived to tell of the ambush. We had 3 coyotes down dead and one trying to get its front legs to work so it could go. I finish it off with another shot from my 243. Nope have not checked out the 220 swift's scope yet.

Walk out to get our callers, the decoy packed in the back packs, Grab the coyotes drag them to that lane. The one it appeared I had shot a little low messing up the front legs so they would not work. 
We decide to leave the coyotes there and do a scouting job on the property. Found a few places we could set up with out walking thru the property to get to them spreading scent. Just couldn't find a spot if the wind was from the east.

Go back and grab a coyote each to drag up to Lees ride when the lady (Annie) came riding up on their gator. She had heard us shoot and saw us thru her spotting scope set up in the living room out in the bean field retrieving our callers and decoy. She had thought we had went to see if we could find the escaped coyote, then when she saw us coming back decided to come help us bring the coyotes out. She was pretty happy with our results as we were too. 

We get back, since there was a couple hours of light left headed to another farm not to awful far away to try. One saw one there and it was hung up across the river. We stopped the caller after trying several different sounds to entice that coyote in, now it is a waiting game to see if it would leave so we could slink off not alerting it.

Go back to my place to skin them out, Lee is letting me stretch them and sew up the holes. 

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you find yourself a semi auto you might just manage 3 on a setup like that.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya but it is going to be pretty semi auto not some ugly black thing.
Will get it Mag Na Ported, nice wood stock too.
Eric could make the brass catcher for it, one on his 742 works great.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you know they will make you an ugly gun in any color you want it doesn't just have to be black.

they make a grip for those ugly black things with a remote button that you program to your caller so you can do the yipp with your thumb while your all lined up ready to squeeze of that round 

pretty guns and pretty trucks just make me sad when they get scratched .

not everyone with an ugly black gun has to be an idiot son in law.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you like that ugly stuff fine, buy all you want. I and my friend prefer real wood stocks, butt and forearms in some cases. We like blued steel over any form of silver stainless too.

If that ugly plastic stuff is your cup of tea then I say buy it and start your own coyote hunting crew cause you would not be welcome here except maybe as the son in law of one of our members for one hunt if you behave. If you don't behave that hunt can and will be quickly cut short.

We are a long time group of friends who have rules for all kinds of things not just hunting. We have fishing get togethers, a summer day of shooting fun once the hay is off and the after clean up. We have been known to go to a fellows farm and work in the hay for a day. The clowns have even came to my house to do fire wood in the summer while my knees healed. We have our every other Sunday breakfast meeting, we chose who we will hunt with for the next two weeks by drawing. Mike has became a problem or should I say his wife, it will be brought up at tomorrows meeting, his need to work all the time and having no time for hunting. 

You don't pee in the fire some one is cooking over.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know all this , but it's fun to get you going about ugly black guns 

actually I just purchased some 110gr v-max bullets and I think they would be very interesting in a 30-06 possibly my 742 the trajectory is 1 inch more drop than the 22-250 at 300 yards with a 55gr bullet


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Great job on the new hunting spot Al....just sad they don't taste like chicken....prolly would be tuff finding a new place then, if that was the case!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

B E I heard the pack are under dogs this week. We'll see. 

Check the teeth and foot pads on a coyote and the young ones are good eating. Ya I know I've heard all that yuking and gaging from people who wouldn't eat beef unless they bought it from a store and prayed it was not on a recall list for Listeria. 
I read some place not long ago 90 billion people eat dogs. 

*Cajun Coyote Recipe â for the Grill* 


INGREDIENTS:

* 2 cups vegetable oil

* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning

* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning

* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper

* garlic powder to taste

* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat â pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.

2. Preheat the grill for high heat.

3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. 


 
*Crock pot coyote* 

2-4 pounds of Coyote meat 
16 oz of apericot preserves
1 Bottle of BBQ sauce
1/2 Purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Throw all ingredients in crock pot and let cook for 8 hours. 

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds yummy Al....yep Pack are underdogs....think it's gonna be a shootout and first team to score 40 points will be the winner....we'll see.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I quit watching at 31-7 3d quarter and the reef called pass interference in the end zone against the pack when he was going for the ball and the Falcon should have been called for pulling.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, even though we were really whipped...the refs made many calls in favor of the dirty birds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya was ugly for sure. But pack fans didn't have to sing the lions fans favorite song, "Wait till next year" As soon and as often as the lion people.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know a Lions fan , he lives in Green Bay but to be fair he was a Lions fan before moving to Green Bay , however I feel that being a Lions fan is his choice to help perpetuate his self anguish.

I would be interested in a picture of what it looks like from your shooting position, maybe snap a pick after the shot before you pack up , and what your looking for in a stand location.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another rule we all have. NO CELL PHONES taken to any coyote set they stay home or in the truck/suv. To many times before the rule was put in place a cell phone would go off at the wrong time. 
I was reading some dog facts once and it said a dog could locate a sounds location in 1/600 of a second. Coyotes are related.

I also am not going to carry a camera to take a picture of a bloody varmint. It is extra unneeded weight any time but when the snow is deep a royal pain when you have to drag out a couple coyotes. Some people relish those pictures so I have found a place where they can view them to their hearts content.
https://www.google.com/search?q=dea...2&ved=0ahUKEwiT4fLQ39rRAhXFwiYKHQstCJQQsAQIGQ

I try to describe how we set up and the lay of the land as best I can. We like high ground and some open ground out front and the most likely route they will come in on. We will have several places to do a set on each farm worked out so we can get the wind in out faces. Some farms you just can't do that so we avoid them all the time only one good place to make a set . We also don't like to tramp all over the place spreading our scent either. 

A good set is one where we can get some back ground cover like a bunch of grass in a fence line, a bushy stone pile a tree of two on the edge of a field so we are not sky lined. Is also nice to be able to watch for a coyote that circles to wind you before you can see them. That is why we always to do at least a two man team 4 human eyes are better than two by far and 6 are even better.

I keep a small flag with a tube I slip on the truck antenna to mark the wind, isn't always right because buildings where we park can cause swirling wind. I also keep some frayed Masonry twine on my rifle sling swivel which is better really once away from buildings.

No one wants a bi pod. forced to carry extra weight and they are not very often easy to set in the places we make sets. Every one has a home built copy of Varmint Al's bi fur pod.
http://www.varmintal.com/abifu.htm
I made mine from cedar light and long lasting. I put a bit of 1/4 inch nylon twine across my legs so they can not spread to far for sitting. Use that twine as a carry sling rather than the belt clip, every ones are like that.

Area we hunt is a lot like the area between Warsaw Wi and Chippewa Falls Wi. Open farm land with bits of wood lots, a river along two of the farms and several creeks and a lot of drainage ditches and What we call sloughs. Sloughs are low ground to wet to get a tractor on LOL in most years that grows up to grass. was farmed back when they used light weight horses and is why it isn't some type of woods, they do farm them some today during dry years. they will go in and make hay (dairy farm)with the stuff, graze sheep and beef cattle on it. Grass grows fairly quick so coyotes can hide in it some what.
When tractor farming started it many times made mounds around the edge as they plowed around them so they block the wind for a laying coyote.

The decoy we all have made and use.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ThYP80M2eU[/ame]
Scroll down for directions on how to build one. We also like to make it a little taller. I made a base for mine for frozen ground.
http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm



 Al


----------

